# jd 650 with back hoe



## superman400 (May 17, 2010)

I have an 84 650 4x4 real good condition. I also have an ARPS 728 backhoe with it's own hydraulic pump that runs off the pto. I can't pick it up with the 3 pt. If I build a chasis hook up is my tractor capable of useing this backhoe. The hoe wieghs 1100 lbs. 

I've heard the only problem with running a hoe on a 650 is not enough hydraulic


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If you pull the hoe tight to the tractor as in lift the boom all the way, maybe slightly past vertical and pull in the bucket, can you lift it then? If you pull the hoe tight to the tractor as in lift the boom all the way, maybe slightly past vertical and pull in the bucket, can you lift it then? If you pull the hoe tight to the tractor as in lift the boom all the way, maybe slightly past vertical and pull in the bucket, can you lift it then? If you pull the hoe tight to the tractor as in lift the boom all the way, maybe slightly past vertical and pull in the bucket, can you lift it then? You might also try helping the 3PH with the hoe bucket and seeing if it will stay up.
I put an engine in my boat with a boom on my 3PH. I couldn't lift it hung as far out as I needed, but I could hold the weight if I locked the bleed off and lifted with a chain hoist.


----------



## superman400 (May 17, 2010)

That's an idea I don't know that I had it all the way in when I tried to pick it, but 1100lbs. is bout 400 over my 3pt rating. I'll try though once I finish rebuilding the pump. Thanks for your time but why did you repeat yourself? 

Anyone else know if this will work out with chasis mount?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Damned if I know. I sure as hell would have gotten bored retyping the same thing 4 times.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

superman400 said:


> I have an 84 650 4x4 real good condition. I also have an ARPS 728 backhoe with it's own hydraulic pump that runs off the pto. I can't pick it up with the 3 pt. If I build a chasis hook up is my tractor capable of useing this backhoe. The hoe wieghs 1100 lbs.
> 
> I've heard the only problem with running a hoe on a 650 is not enough hydraulic


You should be safe enough WITH a chassis mount as far as not cracking your tractor in half. ( I wouldn't even consider it on the 3pt. hitch, you WILL do damage ) Does your tractor have a FEL because if not, you're going to need front counterweight. Another thing to keep in mind are your axle bearings, will they support the extra weight? Will your braking system be over loaded? All these things need to be considered before you do or make anything. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do. Bye


----------



## superman400 (May 17, 2010)

well with that said I guess I'll get it together and see what happens. 

Anybody interested in either piece I'm looking for a nice 900 setup.


----------

